# Mizar M24



## IntelGold (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,
I have just purchased the RS Mizar M24. Its a bit late to ask now but are they any good? How accurate are they. Also they use a liquid what is this liquid?
Hope someone can shed some light on the subject.
Thanks.


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 12, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=15469&p=156601&hilit=mizar+24#p156601
Phil


----------



## Chiptech81 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have one of those to, they can be accurate aslong as the whole testing procedure is done correctly. I think in the manual it says no need to file when testing, believe me file the piece you need to test. If you are testing thin chains ensure the chain is tightly pulled so each link is in contact with another link as if its not it can provide an incorrect reading to the gold purity. Always ensure the test well is clean and don't get acid on the crocadile clip.
If im out buying i will always use the more standard acid bottles as they are easier to use and you don't have to worry about cleaning the machine after.
The solution is a contact solution and i think its a mild nitric acid, where did u buy the machine from?


----------

